# Kindle



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I did a search on this and found some threads but not really that answered my question.

I was looking at getting one of these as sick of going to the shops to buy books and I have my parents coming out from the UK next week so they would be able to bring it over for me. 

So I look to order it and some books to go with it, and it allows me to add the kindle itself but not the books as they are unavailable in the UAE.

The threads I read previously said although they can't be added using the whisperless technology you could still download them onto a USB and then onto the kindle. Is this still possible and if so how do I go about it?

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure the ins and the outs of it, but they're selling them at Sharaf DG so there must be some legal way to obtain books.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

nat_c said:


> The threads I read previously said although they can't be added using the whisperless technology you could still download them onto a USB and then onto the kindle. Is this still possible and if so how do I go about it?


Kindle versions 1 and 2 use Whispernet in the US to allow the user to search Amazon Kindle book collection, buy them (via registered CC) and receive them over the air for free.

That's only for the US.

Then the Kindle International version came out allows outside-US customers to do same, at a small cost.

Kindle 3 now has Whispernet and Wi-Fi so you could do same Whispernet in US and Wi-Fi anywhere around the world to search, buy and receive books wirelessly.

All versions also allow you to download the purchased books directly to your computer, then transfer to your Kindle via USB cable. This allows you to have a back-up copies of the purchased books on your computer.

The purchased books are also stored on-line for access anytime.

More options...

You could also use iPhone, iPad, smartphones, etc to download the purchased books and read them on those devices - for free. Also read on PC as well.

So, for me, Amazon Kindle book purchases are great as I could read them on many different platforms.

In UAE isn't so bad, but living in more truly 3rd world countries (like Egypt where we were last), Kindle was awesome since we can't buy readily in local bookstores - yet we had access to over 100,000 books on Amazon.

Kindle version 1 has removeable battery and allows memory card. Version 2 and 3 have non-removeable battery and no user memory card. All versions could store hundreds/thousands of books on them so not a big deal.

You could link up to 5 or 6 (can't remember) on the same Amazon account (i.e. like mine and my wife's), that allows you to buy a single "copy" of the book and could install it onto all of the units on the same account.

It is great for traveling: instant-on, very small, very light, hold lots of books, battery lasts a week+, etc...


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

When I go onto Amazon and try to buy a book it says something like as you are in Middle East Kindle books are not available so it won't let me buy them??


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a kindle for a while but have been wary because of the weather conditions here. If I read a book at the pool, the glue in the spine invariably melts and the book falls apart. How does the kindle react to extreme heat and is the screen as good as it's cracked up to be in direct sunlight?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

nat_c said:


> When I go onto Amazon and try to buy a book it says something like as you are in Middle East Kindle books are not available so it won't let me buy them??


Can you PM me the book title/author for me to try ? That hasn't happened to me yet.

These are just WAG:

1. Amazon account is not US-account. I believe there is some outside-US publishing restrictions. Mine is US-account.

2. Use of VP* to mask your location so Amazon thinks you are in the US, then you could get to everything.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Sparkysair said:


> How does the kindle react to extreme heat and is the screen as good as it's cracked up to be in direct sunlight?


It reads like a book.

That means you must need light, not able to read in darkness like back-lit computer screen. But also mean you can read easily in direct sunlight - like printed pages.


----------

